# What time of day to harvest?



## FUM (Aug 30, 2011)

I like to harvest my plants durring the heat of the day. is this right?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2011)

Harvest anytime when they are Ready..I harvest when ever I get a chance..day...night...Why do you like the heat?

:48:


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 30, 2011)

lol , thats funny 


days and weeks make a difference, not the hour or temperature of the harvest


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 30, 2011)

I only harvest under a blue moon during a vernal equinox every leap year...that's when the trich's are poppin...lol... :rofl: yeah, whenever they say they're ready...there's no other harvest window except which is dictated by yer girls.

Peace,

7greeneyes


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2011)

FUM said:
			
		

> I like to harvest my plants durring the heat of the day. is this right?




I am not sure there is a wrong time....I hve harvested in the day...afternoon and evening. Never noticed anything different. Jmo


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 30, 2011)

Where is Blondboy when you need him.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Where is Blondboy when you need him.


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 30, 2011)

i've read multiple opinions on this...but i have to be with the crowd that likes to harvest at/before first light...or after extended periods of dark (48-72hrs).


reasoning: mj, like most other plants likes to store it's starches/sugars/nutes in the rootmass during the dark cycles.  most extraneous starches/nutes/etc go south when lights start to dim and stay in that area until first light, when they all get "energized" and start moving back into the leaves/extremities of the plant.

so....with that being said, i think that harvesting right before first light or at it or after an extended dark period is best.  ...reduces starches/nutes/etc in the leaves/extremities and lends to a "smoother" smoke.  so "they" say.



peace,

mr_chow

("they" member # 1,303,420)


----------



## FUM (Aug 30, 2011)

Ty Mr.Chow.Findly some one with some know-how answered. Before first light it is. I was thinking of opium poppies flow more during the heat of day and thought that may be the same with mj.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 30, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Where is Blondboy when you need him.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Aug 30, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Where is Blondboy when you need him.




He is probably working on his next wacky theory.....


----------



## moaky (Aug 31, 2011)

i read in one of the grow books written in the 80's that they harvested the same plant at day and midnight the midnight had higher concentration of thc


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 31, 2011)

To believe that THC is soluble, held within the stomata, and free to move about the plants vascular system is just illogical. 

Water, and water soluble substances such as Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium, Calcium carbonate, Magnesium, Ketopentoses and Pentoses....etc do move throughout the plant, but photosynthesis must be occurring for any of these substances to contribute to building a THC molecule. 

If anything, the evidence would point towards a highest THC content achieved at a daytime harvest (not trying to prove this, just using chemistry, physics and logic to inform you that harvest window does not get as definitive as you would like).

 In other words, your thinking too hard on the subject as most do.

Happy harvesting!


----------



## Locked (Aug 31, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> To believe that THC is soluble, held within the stomata, and free to move about the plants vascular system is just illogical.
> 
> Water, and water soluble substances such as Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium, Calcium carbonate, Magnesium, Ketopentoses and Pentoses....etc do move throughout the plant, but photosynthesis must be occurring for any of these substances to contribute to building a THC molecule.




That makes too much sense OG......


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 31, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> To believe that THC is soluble, held within the stomata, and free to move about the plants vascular system is just illogical.




correct.  ...i don't believe anyone mentioned thc was soluble.

thc is held mostly within the trichomes and cannot readily move about the plant.




> Water, and water soluble substances such as Nitrogen, Phosphorus,  Potassium, Calcium carbonate, Magnesium, Ketopentoses and  Pentoses....etc do move throughout the plant, but photosynthesis must be  occurring for any of these substances to contribute to building a THC  molecule.




exactly to my point.  why pump it in there right before harvest, when all we do during dry and cure is try to get rid of it.




> If anything, the evidence would point towards a highest THC content  achieved at a daytime harvest (not trying to prove this, just using  chemistry, physics and logic to inform you that harvest window does not  get as definitive as you would like).




actually the converse is true...read your point above.  active thc in chromatography results is actually higher per weight of leaf mater in similar plants that had extended periods of dark compared to those that didn't.  ...don't ask me the exact science, but it's something about the mj plant thinks it's dying (when given +24hrs of darkness) and starts spitting out more trichs.



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2011)

and since we're all hypothesizing anyway,  since both light and heat are enemies of thc, wouldn't it be a reasonable assumption, that taking them immediately prior to lights on/daylight, would eliminate/reduce the opportunity for any degradation due to those factors?..   hypothetically anyway...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2011)

Good point Hick. In rosedome you pick for shows early in the morning as the sugar content is highest. With cannabis I pick when ever i have an hour or two to harvest one plant..usually in the morning, not for any scientific reason. Interesting topic.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 31, 2011)

I have personally run over 15 GC tests on the same strain, percentages change due to enviornmental factors that takes weeks to affect the levels.

Mere hours will not give you anymore "sugar" and besides; the sugar is these ketopentoses and pentoses i speak about above and these have not been used to make thc! if it is still a sugar, its not a cannabinoid

You say you want to pluck when the sugar levels are the highest then you say you dont want to pump itin before harvest...alot of contradiction here.


A few more days may change the levels of THC but it must be built from these sugars first. Which is built during photosynthetic reactions

At harvest the only thing running through your plants vascular system should be plain h2o and you should have added your sugars weeks ago. To ask for more sugar during harvest is not exactly trying to "pump it out and get rid of it."

If your worrying about your thc content not reaching its potential by your final 2 weeks, then your harvest hour is the least of your concerns.

I have the ability to prove this within 1/100th of percents if yall are really that stuck on the subject. 3 light and 3 dark samples cut mere hours apart would make for some easy to understand results. But it is a very very long shot. 

Mr. Chow, i am not understanding your "percent weight by leaf matter"?  GC tests are conducted properly by removing ALL the leaf matter, regardless of trichome production, to get down to the actual percentage of the pistillate "buds".  And you say "exactly my point". Well _my_ point was that you should not have ANY of these substances present before harvest, this is why flushing is necessary. And if you dont believe that THC is soluble then what are you takling about here?  Cause these "sugars" you speak of dont get you high. And if properly grown during the last few weeks (back off nutes and flush) then these "sugars and starches" should not be present anyways. 


And smooth smoke is all in the dry and cure. 


Happy harvesting eace:


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 31, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> ...




like i've said, many opinions on this matter.  we'll just have to agree to disagree.

...i think you're misreading my posts, though.




> If your worrying about your thc content not reaching its potential by  your final 2 weeks, then your harvest hour is the least of your  concerns.



exactly!!!  ding ding ding...

...then logically why would you want you plant transcribing nutes/etc to the extremities of the plant when all they do will just be there when you chop, and that day's trich gain is negligible?  my point was never inclusive of thc...my point to harvest at night b/c of less starches and nutes in the extremities of the plant.

even a 2wk flush will not rid your plants of all nutes/starches...thusly, a good dry and cure, but to say that it's all dry and cure and nothing else, aside from a flush, that affects the residual starches/nutes is incorrect.


....like i said, many opinions on the subject.  not trying to swordfight with you here.




> Mr. Chow, i am not understanding your "percent weight by leaf matter"?   GC tests are conducted properly by removing ALL the leaf matter,  regardless of trichome production, to get down to the actual percentage  of the pistillate "buds"



yes, correct. but there's the "calculated" #'s and also the "relative ratio" #'s...i'm referring to the "relative ratio" #'s



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## dctodave (Sep 2, 2011)

mr_chow said:
			
		

> i've read multiple opinions on this...but i have to be with the crowd that likes to harvest at/before first light...or after extended periods of dark (48-72hrs).
> 
> 
> reasoning: mj, like most other plants likes to store it's starches/sugars/nutes in the rootmass during the dark cycles.  most extraneous starches/nutes/etc go south when lights start to dim and stay in that area until first light, when they all get "energized" and start moving back into the leaves/extremities of the plant.
> ...




Harvest right at start of light cycle.... Imo


----------



## rebel (Sep 10, 2011)

i dont know if this makes sense but i was always taught to gather sweet corn and other veggies in early morning or late evening for the best flavor and higher sugar content. 
but then again whether mj can be compared to veggies, i dont know.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Sep 10, 2011)

I always harvest my outdoors crop at night, but that is mainly to avoid surveillance.  I wear my old jungle fatigues, and use my night vision to search the area, before I start to harvest.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## Roddy (Sep 11, 2011)

Harvest under the full moon, standing on one leg, holding your right hand high above your head. You should be wearing only a smile and using a special knife blessed by the high priest of grow (or is that the priest of high grow??).


----------

